# Anyone getting bored of sub ohming?



## Franky (29/4/15)

I know I am... I've been exclusively sub ohming since about Jan this year - tried my gf's mom's Spinner 2 & Titan Pro and actually really enjoyed it - so I just put an order in for a Spinner 2 and an Aerotank Mini since I kind of do miss vaping on cigalikes. Think I'm gonna hit Juicy Joe up for some HHV. I find lung hitting all the time can get very boring and tiresome - anyone else feel the same?


----------



## FireFly (29/4/15)

Nope...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

Nevvvvvvver.

Sub-Ohming is Love, Sub-Ohming is Life.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (29/4/15)

Nah... its the only way for me now

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jakey (29/4/15)

I dnt think ive gotten to a point of being bored of subohming itself, but I do like to alternate between straight lung hits and mtl. But yeh, nothing wrong with a change bro. Many vapers dont do subohm at all. As long as you vaping in your happy place

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Franky (29/4/15)

I managed to 'silver' myself yesterday after I went through 3 mls of 18mg 5 Pawns in about 3 hours - I'm not used to such a high nic since I've been using 6mgs for so long...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (29/4/15)

I can't even build coils over 0.6ohm

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FireFly (29/4/15)

Drop some more perhaps? 18Mg is high to chain vape


----------



## Jakey (29/4/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> I can't even build coils over 0.6ohm


speaking of which.... Im waiting for pics on ur latest builds bro


----------



## Franky (29/4/15)

FireFly said:


> Drop some more perhaps? 18Mg is high to chain vape


I have a few 18mg juices left over from when I switched over to the Atlantis & Subtank


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

I can't take 18 mg to the throat, it hits too hard for me.


----------



## zadiac (29/4/15)

I will not take part in this blasphemy!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (29/4/15)

Nah, sub ohm lung hits are da bomb 

Less stress on the cheeks, plus I really don't mind not looking like a bullfrog trying to get my fix from a skinny-ass mouth to lung setup

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (29/4/15)

Jakey said:


> speaking of which.... Im waiting for pics on ur latest builds bro



Been a little busy lately  So I literally haven't built anything since my last post. I am how ever open to suggestions on coils you would like me to try to build


----------



## Nooby (29/4/15)

I sometimes get bored of vaping... But that is another topic all on it's own. However, I won't know what to do if i stop vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (29/4/15)

never, sub ohm'ing is a way of life, hehe... as one poster replied, having trouble building higher than 0.4 0.5 ohm, hehe... 

What I have realized is that simply a change of device every now and then is lekker, going from permanently using a hades tube mod, to permanently a Dimitri, it was a good change to get the KUI and give it a try, and again building different because of the one battery issue, hehe...

I even enjoyed taking a coupld of puffs off the wife's m80 plus, put some old builds on there and wow, playing with the wattage also something else.. especially since coming from purely mech mods....

but I think we are in a good place now and have a variety of mods to play with... hopefully vapecon is not going to set me back to much when it comes around, LOL

sub ohm'ing is just where I love things... and on mech mods, having to build to the point where it's a awesome vape... WW devices are almost a cheat, hehe, just pushing up the wattage is almost a cheat, hehe


----------



## Ashley A (29/4/15)

I don't think sub-ohming is the problem. I think it's lung hitting that can get a bit boring.

I love sub-ohm but often find myself tooting mouth to lung on the Subtank, Marquis, and Kayfun.

The Kayfun is at 0.9ohm as it is a single coil build and exclusively MTL. The others are 0.5ohm and I do both lung hit and MTL to get more flavour out of my awesome juices.

Also still use my trusty MVP and Areotanks when these batteries are charging, or tanks soaking, etc with 1.5 or 1.8ohm coils and it's perfectly fine until I puff the sub-ohm again and feel how super-awesome it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/15)

I have never really taken to sub ohming in the first place... I do sub ohm but only around 3% of the time!


----------



## Riaz (29/4/15)

@Franky try vaping above one ohm, and then you wont be bored of sub ohming anymore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (29/4/15)

I'm not tired of subohming and love lung hitting, but I am getting a bit scared of my juice consumption. Before I was doing about 5mls of juice a day, now I can burn through about 30ml on a heavy day of vaping. I feel like inhaling 6 times the amount of pg, vg and flavorings can't be a good thing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan (29/4/15)

Direct lung hits I understand, but help me here; Is sub-ohming when you coil your RTA or RDA below 1 Ohm or something else? Cause reading through this thread seems like it is something else?


----------



## Ashley A (29/4/15)

johan said:


> Direct lung hits I understand, but help me here; Is sub-ohming when you coil your RTA or RDA below 1 Ohm or something else? Cause reading through this thread seems like it is something else?


That is the way I understand it at @johan. I think the lines might just be getting a bit blurred between sub-ohm and lung hitting in this post as the 2 are usually hand in glove.


----------



## johan (29/4/15)

Ashley A said:


> That is the way I understand it at @johan. I think the lines might just be getting a bit blurred between sub-ohm and lung hitting in this post as the 2 are usually hand in glove.



I somewhat agree, but I sub-ohm and 90% mouth to lung .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (29/4/15)

Gambit said:


> I'm not tired of subohming and love lung hitting, but I am getting a bit scared of my juice consumption. Before I was doing about 5mls of juice a day, now I can burn through about 30ml on a heavy day of vaping. I feel like inhaling 6 times the amount of pg, vg and flavorings can't be a good thing.


all thing in moderation... hehe....

I have been doing lung inhales for a long time, sub ohm'ing all the way... and let me tell you, i'm vapeing less than I ever smoked... I find myself easily driving a 200km trip without even vaping once... going to work in the mornings (from centurion to sandton, anyone who does this on a daily basis knows this takes longer than driving 250km plus of open road) and only squanking my KUI once... 

I disagree with this statement, you have to apply self controll... just because a solution is better for you (in this case vaping over smoking) does not mean you have to do it 80% of the day 

I have literally consumed less and less and with that i'm also lowering my nic where I started on 18, and was there for a long time, since sub ohm'ing i have gone down to 3mg....

All things in moderation... they even show it on games, Dota, World of warcraft, all of these remind you, so here is your reminder for vaping


----------



## johan (29/4/15)

Everything in moderation, including moderation itself .

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ashley A (29/4/15)

johan said:


> I somewhat agree, but I sub-ohm and 90% mouth to lung .


I also MTL most of the time since the flavour is so awesome. however, it was near impossible at the start as I had to lung hit with the wide drip tips most of these devices come with, the high heat, and the amount of vapour on the high wattage.

Now I've adapted to shorter toots for MTL, change the drip tips on some occasions, depending on the build and liquid, and found the sweetspot in the wattage range that allows me to get what I want out of them which is more flavour than anything else which I get more from by MTL but my friends seem to get it on my setups with lung hits. The sub-ohm coils allow me to get the next thing I want which is a nice smooth vape which I can't get of higher ohms and lower wattages.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (29/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> all thing in moderation... hehe....
> 
> I have been doing lung inhales for a long time, sub ohm'ing all the way... and let me tell you, i'm vapeing less than I ever smoked... I find myself easily driving a 200km trip without even vaping once... going to work in the mornings (from centurion to sandton, anyone who does this on a daily basis knows this takes longer than driving 250km plus of open road) and only squanking my KUI once...
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I'm sure what I needed was lecture on moderation and not a discussion on the juice consumption of the new sub ohm tanks.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ashley A (29/4/15)

Gambit said:


> Thanks for that, I'm sure what I needed was lecture on moderation and not a discussion on the juice consumption of the new sub ohm tanks.


So are you driving a turbo charged V12 with with the throttle on the floor now and complaining about fuel consumption.  And you know you wanna put your foot down cause it feels so awesome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (29/4/15)

Ashley A said:


> So are you driving a turbo charged V12 with with the throttle on the floor now and complaining about fuel consumption.  And you know you wanna put your foot down cause it feels so awesome.


Haha exactly! And the problem is now that I've driven the turbo I can't go back to anything else!


----------



## Alex (29/4/15)

Franky said:


> I have a few 18mg juices left over from when I switched over to the Atlantis & Subtank


You can still use the juice, simply dilute with pure VG. Nuke it in the microwave for 4 seconds, shake and vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

Why with pure VG?


----------



## Alex (29/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Why with pure VG?








You could do PG, but I use this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ashley A (29/4/15)

Because PG will knock you out on sub-ohm.


----------



## devdev (29/4/15)

@Alex does the four second nuke treatment make a big difference? I have been diluting since I started vaping (Dischem blend of PG/VG/H20) and vape immediately after diluting. 

If nuking my mech/Reo/Vaporshark    will make my sub-ohm experience better I'm all game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (29/4/15)

I've been using that Dolly Varden VG for all my DIY juices. You can get a 6 pack at Makro for pretty cheap.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (29/4/15)

devdev said:


> @Alex does the four second nuke treatment make a big difference? I have been diluting since I started vaping (Dischem blend of PG/VG/H20) and vape immediately after diluting.
> 
> If nuking my mech/Reo/Vaporshark    will make my sub-ohm experience better I'm all game


@devdev I just do it to change the viscosity of the liquid before shaking up. I used to run it under hot water, but who's got the time to waste doing that right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/4/15)

For a while I never had a build higher than 0.5ohms now I got a subtank at 1.1 a reo at 0.8 and I think the lowest build I have now is 0.45 in a dripper. So I seem to be enjoying higher ohm builds again. Funny that I use to live at 0.2-0.3


----------



## Andre (29/4/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> For a while I never had a build higher than 0.5ohms now I got a subtank at 1.1 a reo at 0.8 and I think the lowest build I have now is 0.45 in a dripper. So I seem to be enjoying higher ohm builds again. Funny that I use to live at 0.2-0.3


Same here, I have never gone that low, but also find myself going from around 0.45 to 0.8 and higher - basically where I started off with on the Reos. And seriously considering putting a RM2 back in service.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gert_Koen (29/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> never, sub ohm'ing is a way of life, hehe... as one poster replied, having trouble building higher than 0.4 0.5 ohm, hehe...
> 
> What I have realized is that simply a change of device every now and then is lekker, going from permanently using a hades tube mod, to permanently a Dimitri, it was a good change to get the KUI and give it a try, and again building different because of the one battery issue, hehe...
> 
> ...


This stuff makes juice go a loooooong way for cheap 


Alex said:


> You could do PG, but I use this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (29/4/15)

Admit it if you want or not, all we vapers are like a see-saw; start off with tobacco, then fruits, then deserts, only to come back with tobacco (and the od fruit or desert just to remind us of the journey). The same with coils; 1.2 Ohms then go lower to 0.9 Ohms, then ooooh! 0.3 Ohms, and eventually back where we started .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (29/4/15)

johan said:


> Admit it if you want or not, all we vapers are like a see-saw; start off with tobacco, then fruits, then deserts, only to come back with tobacco (and the od fruit or desert just to remind us of the journey). The same with coils; 1.2 Ohms then go lower to 0.9 Ohms, then ooooh! 0.3 Ohms, and eventually back where we started .



Well I'm currently on 0.22 and 0.24 on both Reo's. So I'm at the bottom of that cycle right now 

The only way is up from here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (29/4/15)

Alex said:


> Well I'm currently on 0.22 and 0.24 on both Reo's. So I'm at the bottom of that cycle right now
> 
> The only way is up from here.



Or you can go down to the "mountain goat country" where wind balls apparently go as low as 0.015 Ohms and come back to Gauteng  .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> going to work in the mornings (from centurion to sandton, anyone who does this on a daily basis knows this takes longer than driving 250km plus of open road) and only squanking my KUI once...



Dunno how any sane person can do that trip on one puff only... I do the same, but have to chain vape to keep something in my mouth, or else I quickly run out of my daily allotted limit of uppercase F, S and P letters in my vocabulary while speaking to the other poepols uh, I mean peoples on the road.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Necris (29/4/15)

i lost a lot of interest in anything below 0.8 as my lungs just wouldnt keep up.
lesson learnt,if a doctor prescribes chronic asthma meds,take them.
you think you dont need them,but it degrades slowly,acclimatizing you until one day you don't get why you are so lethargic,consider calling in sick weekly,and are just a general grumpy !@#$%^

Sereflo,you are a legend


----------

